# Phrases for Kindle Tee-Shirts



## Guest

I thought it may be fun to come up with funny tag lines for Kindles.

Something like; "Have you hugged your Kindle today?" or "Got Kindle?"

What do you all think?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Have you Kindled today?


----------



## Sandpiper

Fire up your Kindle.

Set your Kindle on fire.


----------



## Teninx

"They can't have it in France"


----------



## Sandpiper

Teninx said:


> "They can't have it in France"


I like that. If there really was a Kindle T-shirt (huh huh?), below that or back of T "kboards.com".

Anyone know anything about CafePress.com ?


----------



## Guest

Teninx said:


> "They can't have it in France"


Silly Frogs     

Kindle, saving the rain forrest one book at a time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kindle ... the whole world in my hands


----------



## Leslie

One click is dangerous.


----------



## marianneg

How about:
Don't Bother Me, I'm Kindling
Kindle: Setting the World on Fire One Mind at a Time
I'm Kindleicious


----------



## Leslie

These are the answers: No. No. No. 

What are the questions? Every Kindler knows.


----------



## Guest

> I'm Kindleicious


and



> One click is dangerous


are pretty funny.


----------



## Marci

Leslie said:


> One click is dangerous.


LMAO


----------



## KBoards Admin

I mocked up Leslie's T-shirt:










If we had someone with graphics skills, we could make some cool T-shirts!


----------



## Guest

I like that, it's very cool.


----------



## Kirstin

Kindle never closes.


----------



## marianneg

Harvey said:


> If we had someone with graphics skills, we could make some cool T-shirts!


I kind of like the plain text. Very Kindle-like!


----------



## marianneg

Got another one:
It's a Kindle thing.  You wouldn't understand.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Maybe this is a better layout:


----------



## Guest

Re-Kindle your interest in reading


----------



## Sandpiper

T-shirt. Yessss!

Never too many books or T-shirts.

Hey, that might be a good phrase?


----------



## marianneg

Sandpiper said:


> T-shirt. Yessss!
> 
> Never too many books or T-shirts.
> 
> Hey, that might be a good phrase?


I like it.


----------



## Leslie

*This is your PDF.*










*This is your PDF on Kindle.*










*Any questions?*​


----------



## Monica

I'm going to like reading  this post    Think, Think, Think....humm "Can you read me now?  Good!"  Nah, I've got to come up with something better.


----------



## KBoards Admin

mydreamywish said:


> ... "Can you read me now? Good!" Nah, I've got to come up with something better.


Hey, that's not bad, mydreamywish!


----------



## KBoards Admin

This is a variation on Jim's suggestion:


----------



## Guest

I'm glad _somebody_ liked it, Harve.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Liked it! I loved it so much I made this:










Now *that's* what I want for Christmas.


----------



## cush

Harvey- Here is a good place on line to make custom T-Shirts and other products. My wife Jo (the artist) has made many nice shirts here. Excellent, rapid service and great workmanship. http://www.zazzle.com/

Here are some of the things she's done there. http://www.zazzle.com/JoCushman


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hey, thanks for the tip! I've been using CafePress for the mockups shown here, but I've ordered from them before and the shirts are not good quality.


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin

Bacardi Jim said:


> Re-Kindle your interest in reading


Oooh -- I like that one!

How about:
The book is dead. Long live the book.
Ask me about my Kindle.
Here's my mockup:









Hey -- we should make this a contest!


----------



## Kirstin

a take off one I've seen before:

so many ebooks.....  so little time.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

If you show me your Kindle
I'll show you mine


----------



## Monica

gertiekindle said:


> If you show me your Kindle
> I'll show you mine


I love this one! I use to have the t-shirt "If you show me your tan line, I'll show you mine!"


----------



## Kindled Spirit

gertiekindle said:


> If you show me your Kindle
> I'll show you mine


LOL! love that one gertiekindle


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin

gertiekindle said:


> If you show me your Kindle
> I'll show you mine


LOVE this one!


----------



## cush

Harvey-

Here's one I just ran up on Zazzle. Easy and fun.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I am loving these suggestions!

I may just go ahead and make some shirts and other 'logo items' available at an online store. I like what I'm seeing at zazzle, and just registered 'kindleboards' as a gallery name there.


----------



## Monica

Cush - your tag line could look quite good on a T- shirt as well!


----------



## Kirstin

You can't read it well but it is a pic of my Kindle in her skin with the words: My Kindle has more clothes than I do.

and then there is this one (also lame but I am having fun)


----------



## ScottBooks

I'll try to move this on Zazzle. I hesitate to describe the number of steps involved in me getting this picture to here. (I ended up saving it to my desktop, then posting it to photobucket. There must be an easy way...)


----------



## Guest

Not to sound greedy but do I get a free 
tee-shirt for starting this thread?

I started this thread and all I got was this lousy T-shirt.  

Twilight $6.04
Brisingr $9.99
The Summoning $9.99
Download 30 sec or less Priceless

Chose your own titles for that one.


----------



## marianneg

^^^ Love it, Vampyre, but it has to include
Noble Metal Systems. Selected Systems from Ag-Al-Zn to Rh-Ru-Sc: $5711.20


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> I like that. If there really was a Kindle T-shirt (huh huh?), below that or back of T "kboards.com".
> 
> Anyone know anything about CafePress.com ?


I know a little. It might be a way to go if Harvey wanted to have Kindleboards tshirts...

Betsy


----------



## Guest

marianner said:


> ^^^ Love it, Vampyre, but it has to include
> Noble Metal Systems. Selected Systems from Ag-Al-Zn to Rh-Ru-Sc: $5711.20


Oh yeah, I forgot to use one of the really expensive titles.


----------



## soapy70

'Put your hands up and step away from the Kindle!'

My husband says I need a Kindle intervention!


----------



## Angela

WOW... stay away one afternoon and look what I miss!! All the suggestions have been just awesome!

Leslie, I loved your Q&A one!!  I have seen Kindle t-shirts online somewhere in the past couple of weeks and I am almost certain I found them through someone on KB. I will have to go look...


----------



## Guest

Kindle; Resistance is futile.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Or, for those of us on accessories:
Kindle Accessories:  Resistance is futile.


----------



## Guest

A chicken in every pot, a Kindle in every home.


----------



## Angela

I found it... It was The Kindle Reader Blog
http://kindlereader.blogspot.com/

She sells t-shirts, coffee mugs and tote bags


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> Kindle; Resistance is futile.


How true!


----------



## Guest

Start the Kindling
Burn the Books

See... it means the opposite of what people would think it means.


----------



## Guest

Bacardi Jim said:


> Start the Kindling
> Burn the Books
> 
> See... it means the opposite of what people would think it means.


That's a good one!

Is that a Kindle in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?

(um yes, it's a kindle and I am glad to see it)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

How about some Kindle Haiku, BJ?

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How about some Kindle Haiku, BJ?
> 
> Betsy


Suck it, Waldenbooks!
I got a Kindle and now
you are obsolete.


----------



## MonaSW

"Kindle Me This" take off on "Riddle Me This."


----------



## Guest

Is that like sushi?  OK just kidding.


----------



## Angela

Coinstar + Amazon Gift Card = Happy Kindler


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> Suck it, Waldenbooks!
> I got a Kindle and now
> you are obsolete.


Jim, Jim, Jim...

rolling on the floor, laughing and shaking my head at the same time.

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jim, Jim, Jim...
> 
> rolling on the floor, laughing and shaking my head at the same time.
> 
> Betsy


YOU... asked for it!
YOU GOT IT!
A haiku!


----------



## jdsmke

"Shhh ... be vewwy, vewwy quiet.  I'm reading my kindle."


----------



## Guest

I tawt I taw a kindleKat..


----------



## Vegas_Asian

This is what i would wear to a cafe or at school where people most commonly approach me with questions. This will on the back of the tee.

"Yes, its a kindle. (That book-thingy you saw on Oraph) No, you can't touch it. A little caffeine and then we can negotiate"

I'm addicted to coffee and I am going broke because of my kindle and my caffeine addiction...My BF's would love this


----------



## Angela

Vegas_Asian said:


> This is what i would wear to a cafe or at school where people most commonly approach me with questions. This will on the back of the tee.
> 
> "Yes, its a kindle. (That book-thingy you saw on Oraph) No, you can't touch it. A little caffeine and then we can negotiate"
> 
> I'm addicted to coffee and I am going broke because of my kindle and my caffeine addiction...My BF's would love this


V_A your shirt could say:

Kindle
Will demonstrate for coffee


----------



## Vegas_Asian

> Kindle
> Will demonstrate for coffee


That is better....I'm really decaffeinated right now, too! lol. Actually I am decaffeinated most of the time.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

"My Kindle can beat up your honor student"


----------



## Guest




----------



## Kindled Spirit

Harvey said:


> I am loving these suggestions!
> 
> I may just go ahead and make some shirts and other 'logo items' available at an online store. I like what I'm seeing at zazzle, and just registered 'kindleboards' as a gallery name there.


harvey, where do I find what you put up. I want a shirt


----------



## sjc

Kindle
Used in the U.S.A


----------



## Zorrosuncle

Kindle:  Open on Sundays"


----------



## Guest




----------



## KBoards Admin

Kindled Spirit said:


> harvey, where do I find what you put up. I want a shirt


The first ones I put up are on CafePress - at http://www.cafepress.com/kindleboards

But I am going to make another set at Zazzle - I'll set that up in the next day or so. The Zazzle shirts look like better quality to me.


----------



## Cowgirl

There are some clever people on this board...
My favorite goes to Gertiekindle...
If you show me your kindle... I'll show you mine!


----------



## KBoards Admin

If you all give me 2 days, I'll set up a Kindle store on Snazzle with a sampling of the slogans entered in this thread. 

(I'll make these all 'at cost' - e.g. no markup beyond what Snazzle charges. No sense charging people to advertise Kindle... or these forums!!) _See my later post - I thought I'd take the 10% commission on these and put it towards Kindle shirts to use as giveaways for contests... - Harvey_

There are some good ones you've all come up with!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

"Kindle me."


----------



## Guest

Don't limit yourselves to t-shirts. Most of these places sell other things as well. Get your selves a Kindle Koffee Kup. 

Let me introduce you to my little friend,


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Harvey said:


> If you all give me 2 days, I'll set up a Kindle store on Snazzle with a sampling of the slogans entered in this thread.
> 
> (I'll make these all 'at cost' - e.g. no markup beyond what Snazzle charges. No sense charging people to advertise Kindle... or these forums!!)
> 
> There are some good ones you've all come up with!!


Wooohooo harvey! Finally a few accessories for me instead of "Spirit"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cowgirl said:


> There are some clever people on this board...
> My favorite goes to Gertiekindle...
> If you show me your kindle... I'll show you mine!


Thanks. This is fun.

Kindle ... not just for reading


----------



## Guest

Why limit it to t-shirts, let's try bumper stickers too!!!


----------



## Monica

Leslie might like this one    "Kindle, the way reading should be." 

This is a variation of "Maine, the way life should be"


----------



## Monica

Oh wait! Another good one "Betcha can't read just one"


----------



## Guest

mydreamywish said:


> Oh wait! Another good one "Betcha can't read just one"


That is good.

How 'bout

"I brake for Kindles"

or

"Kindle, one click away from over 190,000 books, and growing(debt)


----------



## Guest

Kindle - the other white meat  (ok, doesn't fit, but I was cracking myself up! - little thing for little mynds)


----------



## Monica

"I read, therefore I Kindle" 

"Kindle - Obsessed with reading since 2007"


----------



## Leslie

mydreamywish said:


> Leslie might like this one  "Kindle, the way reading should be."
> 
> This is a variation of "Maine, the way life should be"


Oh, that is a good one!


----------



## Leslie

What's on _your_ home page?


----------



## tc

Harvey said:


> If you all give me 2 days, I'll set up a Kindle store on Snazzle with a sampling of the slogans entered in this thread.
> 
> (I'll make these all 'at cost' - e.g. no markup beyond what Snazzle charges. No sense charging people to advertise Kindle... or these forums!!)
> 
> There are some good ones you've all come up with!!


Harvey, please do some long sleeve and maybe a hoodie or sweatshirt.


----------



## Kirstin

Leslie said:


> What's on _your_ home page?


Love that one!


----------



## DebT

a thought....
"Yes I'm one of those Kindle people"
"I heart Kindle"


----------



## Cillasi

Picture of a Gollum-esque type creature pointing and saying "What has it got on its Kindle-ies?"


----------



## tessa

kindle...never leave home without it.


----------



## Monica

tessa said:


> kindle...never leave home without it.


Tessa - I love it! And I think it fits most of the people here


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Power me up. 
Whisper to me.
Play with me for a week.

Ohhh I love a smart reader.

Kindle.

_________________________________

I'm strong enough to hold 1000+ books in a single bag.

Kindle.

_____________________________

How many books have you downloaded today?

Kindle

_____________________________

and an offshoot of Vampyres

Say hello to my little friend.

Kindle.


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin

Bacardi Jim said:


> Start the Kindling
> Burn the Books


LOVE this one!


----------



## Susan B

I need one that says: Certified Kindleholic.


----------



## Guest

Cillasi said:


> Picture of a Gollum-esque type creature pointing and saying "What has it got on its Kindle-ies?"


----------



## Guest

Go Jim!


----------



## vg

I absolutely love the reworking of the Thomas Jefferson quote!  You can count on me for a tshirt and maybe even a hoodie!


----------



## tessa

Have Kindle 
    will travel lite


----------



## ScottBooks

vg said:


> I absolutely love the reworking of the Thomas Jefferson quote! You can count on me for a tshirt and maybe even a hoodie!


Thanks VG. I actually have a throw pillow with this quote on it. (Gift from my mom  ). He wrote that in a letter to John Adams in 1815.

Somebody skilled could make it look a lot better (and please feel free to do so!)


----------



## marianneg

I sooooo need Bacardi Jim's Gollum shirt!


----------



## Cillasi

LOL...good one, Jim.


----------



## Guest

Yes, that's one of my favorites to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For our 2/3 women members, I'm not sure if the placement is appropriate on this shirt:











Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For our 2/3 women members, I'm not sure if the placement is appropriate on this shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


As one of the minority third, I like it. And if you weren't a moderator with all those intimating stars, I'd tell you why.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL! 

Betsy


----------



## Guest

I;ll have to wait until I get home to see it.  It must be a good one my work 'puter want show it.  stupid big brother machine!


----------



## Guest

Since there seem to be some people who like my Gollum shirt, here's the photoshop pic so people can order their own shirts. It isn't really a great job--I don't have steady enough hands to be a true Photoshop wizard.  Note that if you use the Zazzle design wizard, you may have to resize the photo.


----------



## Guest

It's fine for a t-shirt.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

tc said:


> Harvey, please do some long sleeve and maybe a hoodie or sweatshirt.


Okay, I'm setting it up now! I'll post here once it's online.


----------



## Guest

This exciting.  I never expected a simple post to evolve into this.  Very cool.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Vampyre, once we get the store up (in the next couple of hours), please PM me with your shipping address, and your choice of T-shirt. It'll be our small thank you for starting this thread.


----------



## Guest

With apologies to Hawaii 5-0 (those of you born about 1965 or later won't have any idea what this refers to):

KINDLE'EM DANO!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

See ya'll?  Being an active KindleBoarder pays off!  Post, baby, Post!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> See ya'll? Being an active KindleBoarder pays off! Post, baby, Post!
> 
> Betsy


I nominate 'Post, baby, post!' as the official KindleBoards motto.


----------



## Guest

Harvey said:


> Vampyre, once we get the store up (in the next couple of hours), please PM me with your shipping address, and your choice of T-shirt. It'll be our small thank you for starting this thread.


For reals? Cool! I might have a Kindle shirt before I ever get a Kindle. That's kind of funny if you ask me.


----------



## Sandpiper

Or how 'bout --

Ask (infinity symbol) Answer
KindleBoards.com


----------



## Suzanne

Just found this post. These are awesome!!!! You guys have talent!!!! I'm looking forward to a hoodie sweatshirt.


----------



## Leslie

Harvey said:


> I nominate 'Post, baby, post!' as the official KindleBoards motto.


No...no...no...!

How about, "I post, therefore I am."

L


----------



## Cowgirl

Vampyre said:


> For reals? Cool! I might have a Kindle shirt before I ever get a Kindle. That's kind of funny if you ask me.


OK...am I the only one that noticed you are a full member before you even have your kindle in your hands. You better be thinking of one heck of a coming out party when it arrives...


----------



## Leslie

Cowgirl said:


> OK...am I the only one that noticed you are a full member before you even have your kindle in your hands. You better be thinking of one heck of a coming out party when it arrives...


I am sure Vampy has his gown all picked out...


----------



## Cowgirl

I'd like a picture of that!


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> I am sure Vampy has his gown all picked out...


I don't think cowgirl meant that kind of coming out. I could be wrong of course. There was that avatar&#8230;


----------



## yogini2

A t-shirt on the Gollum holding a kindle and saying

"Me Precious"

That is a t-shirt I would buy.  The others, not so much.  I have  way too many t-shirts. It would have to be extra special.  The gollum t-shirt would be a standout.

Yogini2


----------



## Cowgirl

no comment!


----------



## Guest

Cowgirl said:


> OK...am I the only one that noticed you are a full member before you even have your kindle in your hands. You better be thinking of one heck of a coming out party when it arrives...











*Heh heh hehehehehe She said "full member."*


----------



## Jeff

I ratted her out.


----------



## Cowgirl

Bacardi Jim said:


> *Heh heh hehehehehe She said "full member."*


ok...I'm really laughing now!!!


----------



## Guest

I haven't been anywhere where I need to come out.  I rarely ever go out anywhere.  

I am living vicariously through your Kindles.

Is the Gollum shirt an option?  It's a good one.


----------



## KBoards Admin

OK, I took eight (so far) of the slogans from this thread, and I've set up shirts with those slogans at the KindleBoards Gear store at:

 http://www.zazzle.com/kindleboards

A few notes:

1. First, a question for you all: I set them all up at the default pricing, which gives the site a 10% commission. It occurred to me that we may be able to give away an occasional shirt / sweater / hoody to our forum members as contest prizes - and that those shirts could come from the commissions. Please tell me what you think of that idea. If it is considered offensive, I will reduce the commission to zero.

2. Please let me know what other slogans you would like to see in the store. (Note: I don't think I can include copyrighted images - like the Gollum graphic which I like so much! I am hoping, though, that it is okay to use the word "Kindle" in these T-shirts. Otherwise, we're in real trouble!!)

3. When you're browsing the store, you're able to choose from more apparel that is shown. Just pick any shirt with the slogan you want, and you will have the option of selecting a different shirt style. From there you can have it applied to any from their wide variety of items.

4. Finally: Vampyre, let me know which shirt / slogan you'd like!

- Harvey


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just a thought:  Kindle is probably a copyrighted name.  Or do I mean trademarked?  And pictures of it could be problematic too.  Probably would be a good idea to contact Amazon before sinking any money into the products.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> I nominate 'Post, baby, post!' as the official KindleBoards motto.


LOL! Works for me!!!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

LR and I were just discussing that the board should make a tiny commission to help pay for the bandwidth.


----------



## Jeff

I’m in favor of Harvey getting rich.


----------



## Sandpiper

Anybody have experience with American Apparel?  I think I've heard sizes run small.

My favorite is "Re-Kindle your love of reading."  I missed seeing that one in this thread.


----------



## tc

Go with the commission.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

If we buy enough tee's harvey can finally get his own Kindle! I would so buy a sweatshirt!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> OK, I took eight (so far) of the slogans from this thread, and I've set up shirts with those slogans at the KindleBoards Gear store at:
> 
> http://www.zazzle.com/kindleboards
> 
> A few notes:
> 
> 1. First, a question for you all: I set them all up at the default pricing, which gives the site a 10% commission. It occurred to me that we may be able to give away an occasional shirt / sweater / hoody to our forum members as contest prizes - and that those shirts could come from the commissions. Please tell me what you think of that idea. If it is considered offensive, I will reduce the commission to zero.
> 
> 2. Please let me know what other slogans you would like to see in the store. (Note: I don't think I can include copyrighted images - like the Gollum graphic which I like so much! I am hoping, though, that it is okay to use the word "Kindle" in these T-shirts. Otherwise, we're in real trouble!!)
> 
> 3. When you're browsing the store, you're able to choose from more apparel that is shown. Just pick any shirt with the slogan you want, and you will have the option of selecting a different shirt style. From there you can have it applied to any from their wide variety of items.
> 
> 4. Finally: Vampyre, let me know which shirt / slogan you'd like!
> 
> - Harvey


Commission is ok with me, we want to support Kindleboards. One way or another, we probably need to put TM after the Kindle, I think Amazon would require it.

Betsy


----------



## Vicki

Since I asked the kids for a new hoodie for Khristmas, one of these would be perfect!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Hoodie would be good...so we can all tell our families to go and order them for us since christmas is coming up. lol. I am texting my mom a christmas hint!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ahh, Harvey, you know I love accessories!  I've already ordered a long sleeved tshirt with the Jefferson quote.

I'm going to post about this in the Accessories board, too!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Harvey: Zazzle already sells a Gollum shirt, so they either have a license or they don't care. Regardless, it's their responsibility, not yours. 

http://www.zazzle.com/gollum_shirt-235232690998176130


----------



## cush

Sandpiper said:


> Anybody have experience with American Apparel? I think I've heard sizes run small.
> 
> My favorite is "Re-Kindle your love of reading." I missed seeing that one in this thread.


Yes, the American Apparel shirts run one to two sizes small. We try to stay away from them when making and ordering shirts from Zazzle and instead use the Standard T Shirt that sells for $15.95. You can customize a shirt before you buy it, selecting color, size, and type of shirt. Again- be cautious when ordering anything that uses an American Apparel shirt. We've found them to be tiny.


----------



## DebT

oh! I am so going to be putting that on my wish list!!!!
Love them!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I vote for a commission.  It shouldn't even be a question.


----------



## Sandpiper

cush said:


> Yes, the American Apparel shirts run one to two sizes small. We try to stay away from them when making and ordering shirts from Zazzle and instead use the Standard T Shirt that sells for $15.95. You can customize a shirt before you buy it, selecting color, size, and type of shirt. Again- be cautious when ordering anything that uses an American Apparel shirt. We've found them to be tiny.


Most / all of the Kindle Tees seem to be American Apparel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just modified my order a size larger, thanks for the tip.

Betsy


----------



## Guest

I see that two of my suggestions were included.

*is honored*


----------



## cush

No Sandpiper, there are a number of other suppliers. My wife and I make many tshirts and aprons as family gifts (also some for sale) and have lots of experience on Zazzle. The tshirts Harvey is offering can be customized. Take a look at the first shirt, the one with the quote from Thom. Jefferson. It's listed as an American Apparel item- click on the picture of the shirt and than click on Select a different shirt style in the yellow box. See all the options you have for styling, color, manufacturer? This is also where you can select a size. I recommend the Classic type. I'd also stay away from the very dark colors as it is somewhat tricky for the artist to produce artwork that looks good on these colors. It to us lots of practice and manipulation to get it right! PM me if you need some help navigating the site.


----------



## Sandpiper

Thanks, Cush.  I'm not familiar with Zazzle.


----------



## ScottBooks

Harvey you already know that I'm pro commission; my suggestion is to add "Buy Kindleboards Merchandise" to the menu at the top. 

Thanks for prettying up my shirt  I promise I'll buy one soon...


----------



## MonaSW

Have you looked at all the Kindle shirts on CafePress? Wow.


----------



## KBoards Admin

ScottBooks said:


> Harvey you already know that I'm pro commission; my suggestion is to add "Buy Kindleboards Merchandise" to the menu at the top.
> 
> Thanks for prettying up my shirt  I promise I'll buy one soon...


Good idea, Scott - - I added a 'KindleBoards Gear' link to the site's header menu.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

YAY!!! A grey sweater. Now i just need to hint it too a family member over the next month before Christmas.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Thanks Harvey, I ordered a coffee mug. I'll be ordering a shirt next


----------



## Angela

We can get personalized mugs??


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Angela said:


> We can get personalized mugs??


Sure can  Just choose the mug and click on customize mug. You can add text in any size, color and font. And you can add any pic to it.


----------



## Angela

Kindled Spirit said:


> Sure can  Just choose the mug and click on customize mug. You can add text in any size, color and font. And you can add any pic to it.


Cool... now to decide if I put my name on it or Kwinn's!! I haven't added a skin yet, so a picture of a nekkid Kwinn doesn't appeal to me!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Angela said:


> We can get personalized mugs??


Oh and I forgot to mention you can choose from several different styles, sizes and colors of mugs.


----------



## Angela

Kindled Spirit said:


> Oh and I forgot to mention you can choose from several different styles, sizes and colors of mugs.


OK, and now I have to figure out how to purchase it with my Amazon Gift Card, or I am going to have to wait until Valentine's Day or Mother's Day!!


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> Cool... now to decide if I put my name on it or Kwinn's!! I haven't added a skin yet, so a picture of a nekkid Kwinn doesn't appeal to me!!


Machines need clothes like blah blah blah...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> Machines need clothes like blah blah blah...


LOL 

You can't hold back the tide, BJ

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Kindled Spirit said:


> Thanks Harvey, I ordered a coffee mug. I'll be ordering a shirt next


Nice font choice!! Looks great.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey, I think Bacardi Jim would like a t-shirt that says

A Kindle needs a name like a fish needs a bicycle...

LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harvey, I think Bacardi Jim would like a t-shirt that says
> 
> A Kindle needs a name like a fish needs a bicycle...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Betsy


And Betsy has the perfect image for it!! lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> Nice font choice!! Looks great.


Oh, man, I had just convinced myself I didn't need a mug...

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, man, I had just convinced myself I didn't need a mug...
> 
> Betsy


Why in the world would you want to do that?? Everyone needs a mug!! I need to go back to the "collections" thread and add coffee mugs... I collect those, too... and baseball caps... Hey!! I can get a Kindle hat!!

NO, Angela... stay away from the Gear... stay away from the Gear....

But I really like mugs and hats!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Harvey said:


> Nice font choice!! Looks great.


Thanks Harvey 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, man, I had just convinced myself I didn't need a mug...
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, You know you need a mug  



Angela said:


> Why in the world would you want to do that?? Everyone needs a mug!! I need to go back to the "collections" thread and add coffee mugs... I collect those, too... and baseball caps... Hey!! I can get a Kindle hat!!
> 
> NO, Angela... stay away from the Gear... stay away from the Gear....
> 
> But I really like mugs and hats!!


Angela, I collect mugs to so I just had to have this one


----------



## Khabita

My Kindle says it wants its own tee-shirt that says "I'm with Stupid" on it.

Should I be insulted?


----------



## Angela

Khabita said:


> My Kindle says it wants its own tee-shirt that says "I'm with Stupid" on it.
> 
> Should I be insulted?


lol... I don't know, but I am sure my dog would like one, too!! lol


----------



## cush

As a (perhaps unneeded) reminder- the items in the KindleBoards Gear can be customized.  Color, style, size are all selectable, although I'd hope we would respect Harvey's (and the Board member's) tshirt designs. The mugs offer all kinds of possibilities.  A picture of Teninx in his hat?  Jeff as Mark Twain?  The Partying Turtle?


----------



## Rivery

marianner said:


> I sooooo need Bacardi Jim's Gollum shirt!


Me too! Me too!


----------



## Guest

You CAN make that shirt.  It just won't be available through the Kindleboards store, due to the legal reasons already mentioned.  Simply download the picture I provided and then use the shirt design wizard at Zazzle.  You can resize the picture there and add in the text, either under the pic (like mine) or across the picture.  It's pretty easy.

And I'm glad I finally contributed something of value around here.


----------



## Rivery

Full disclosure, I hadn't read the entire thread before my "me too".  I just loved the idea, it's perfect. Thanks for the picture and the instructions, off to Zazzle I go. 

Thanks again Bacardi Jim.


----------



## Guest

My pleasure!


----------



## sjc

Kiss my...Kindle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kindle me this


----------



## Guest

sjc said:


> Kiss my...Kindle.


okie dokie!


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> okie dorkie!


You people are obsessed! And MEAN!


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> You people are obsessed! And MEAN!


I said it once, and I will say it again... you are a strange little man!! lol 
Of course, now that I have seen your picture, the little part doesn't seem to fit... You are taller than I imagined!!


----------



## Guest

6'1" and every inch a dork.

Take that however you want.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> 6'1" and every inch a dork.
> 
> Take that however you want.


uuuhhhh... nevermind...


----------



## Dori

I'll pass


----------



## Guest

Stepford Wives= kindle Beta testers


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> Stepford Wives= kindle Beta testers


Darn, our secret is out. "I love the Oberon cover. I love the Oberon cover. Must buy them all. Must buy them all."


----------



## Guest

Any nonKindle using SO's wonder what has happened to your partners?  This is the answer.  Be afraid, you are next! ooo OOOOO oooOOOooooo!


----------



## Guest

Incidentally, the screenplay of The Stepford Wives was _also_ written by William Goldman. (As is mentioned in the introduction of the book The Princess Bride.)


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Incidentally, the screenplay of The Stepford Wives was _also_ written by William Goldman. (As is mentioned in the introduction of the book The Princess Bride.)


and more than once, too!


----------



## Guest

So, the Princess Bride was a Stepford Wife or The Stepford Wives were Princess Brides?


----------



## Sailor

As a fellow Oberon Beta Tester...there is no comparison to us and that Comment!

I think it would be a good idea for Harvey to get 10% for the kindleboards fund. This is very fair and it also makes a way to have contests and keep things fun. (not that we are not loads of fun left on our own


----------



## Guest

Sounds good to me..everyone be sure to click the advertiser links occasionally.

The actual testers had to return their Kindles didn't they?  That had to be traumatic.

You can have my Kindle when you pry it fron my cold dead fingers.


----------



## Jeff

Vampyre said:


> You can have my Kindle when you pry it from my cold dead fingers.


Your offer is acceptable.


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Your offer is acceptable.


"You're terminated, [email protected]!"


----------



## Jeff




----------



## mommytolandl

Angela said:


> Cool... now to decide if I put my name on it or Kwinn's!! I haven't added a skin yet, so a picture of a nekkid Kwinn doesn't appeal to me!!


How about 
Angela hearts Kwinn
Angela loves Kwinn
Angela and Kwinn BFF


----------



## mommytolandl

My husbands submission.....

You gotta be Kindling

Or would it have to be

You've gotta be Kindling


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Like it!  

Betsy


----------



## rla1996

My husband needs a shirt that says Kindle Widow. --and as a football widow myself no I don't feel guilty


----------



## Leslie

Vampyre said:


> Sounds good to me..everyone be sure to click the advertiser links occasionally.
> 
> The actual testers had to return their Kindles didn't they? That had to be traumatic.
> 
> You can have my Kindle when you pry it fron my cold dead fingers.


No, they didn't. We have a member here (can't remember the name right now) who has had her Kindle since last October. She got it a month early as a tester.

L


----------



## Guest

Harvey tells me he may add a

Start the Kindling
Burn the Books

t-shirt, so keep an eye out, fans.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

rla1996 said:


> My husband needs a shirt that says Kindle Widow. --and as a football widow myself no I don't feel guilty


Good one!

Betsy


----------



## marianneg

mommytolandl said:


> You've gotta be Kindling


Nice one!


----------



## MonaSW

Ah, that one is fantastic!


----------



## Angela

mommytolandl said:


> How about
> Angela hearts Kwinn
> Angela loves Kwinn
> Angela and Kwinn BFF


hhhmmmm.... Angela & Kwinn BFF
I think I like it!!
Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Angela & Kwinn 4 ever!


----------



## KBoards Admin

cush said:


> As a (perhaps unneeded) reminder- the items in the KindleBoards Gear can be customized. Color, style, size are all selectable, although I'd hope we would respect Harvey's (and the Board member's) tshirt designs. The mugs offer all kinds of possibilities. A picture of Teninx in his hat? Jeff as Mark Twain? The Partying Turtle?


Cush is right. Any of the items can be customized, and switched for various other products bearing the same logo. Here are the current selections of mugs:


----------



## Vegas_Asian

There should be a kindleboards flask for Jim and his rum!


----------



## KBoards Admin

And we now have two more slogans available:

















These logos can be applied to any of the shirts, hats, or other items in the store.


----------



## Guest

Vegas_Asian said:


> There should be a kindleboards flask for Jim and his rum!


Awww... that's sweet! 

But three of my logos are now on shirts. I think that's enough.

Thanks, Harvey. And I'm happy I could help the effort.


----------



## Guest

Is that a Christmas present hint?


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> Is that a Christmas present hint?


I already got my present: TSO tickets.


----------



## mommytolandl

Yay, Hubby's idea was added. I have to call him at work, he will be so excited!!
Now I HAVE to buy one I guess. 

If only I saw this last night, when they were still 10% off.

Thanks Harvey!


----------



## Xia

Here are a couple takes on that old riddle&#8230;

Kindle.
It *is* what's black and white and read all over.​
-or-​
What's black and white and read all over?
My Kindle.​


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Great suggestion Xia!!


----------



## durphy

I Think, therefore, I Kindle

I really like What's Black and White and Read All Over? My Kindle!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Xia said:


> ...
> Kindle.
> It *is* what's black and white and read all over.​...


That's clever, Xia. Here's a variation:


Code:


[SIZE=21px]Kindle.[/SIZE]
Black. White. And read all over.


----------



## Guest

An inside-out zebra?


----------



## KBoards Admin

I got mine today! Wow, Zazzle ships quickly.










*2nd Sexiest Man Alive*
(Geek watch not included.)​
All kidding aside, I'm pleased with these shirts. Thank you, cush, for recommending Zazzle. Much happier with this than Cafepress. The T-shirt is nice and long - won't come untucked easily.

Sizing note: I bought a Large and am glad I did. (I weigh about 170 and usually get shirts in medium or large.)


----------



## Guest

Heh.  You're wearing my spewings on your chest. 

I guess I should have gone into advertising instead of drinking for a living.


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's a great slogan! Thanks, Jim!!


----------



## Guest

Harvey said:


> It's a great slogan! Thanks, Jim!!


I do a good thing... I do a bad thing... just trying to keep my balance. 

Seriously, I'm happy to help out any way I can.


----------



## Xia

Harvey said:


> That's clever, Xia. Here's a variation:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [SIZE=21px]Kindle.[/SIZE]
> Black. White. And read all over.


Sounds good, Harvey! (Hey, does this mean I'll get a T-shirt?  J/K!)

Happly Kindling,
Xia


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Love the shirt and the mug Harvey. I will have to order soon!


----------



## Guest

OH!  I almost forgot:

Jim Saighman
Undisclosed location
Buckle of the freakin' Bible Belt, 72204

XL


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> OH! I almost forgot:
> 
> Jim [...]
> 
> XL


Dude, do you really want to post your home address on the internet?!?!


----------



## Guest

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Love the shirt and the mug Harvey. I will have to order soon!


Ha! Your posting is ineffectual and useless against my juggernaut!


----------



## Guest

Xia said:


> Dude, do you really want to post your home address on the internet?!?!


Been there, done that. Not worried. I've managed to either arrest or kill every stalker and cybercriminal that attempted anything so far.


----------



## Guest

Since it makes _other_ people nervous to know where I live... (And it should--it lets them know just how close I am), I edited my address.

*evil laugh*


----------



## KBoards Admin

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Love the shirt and the mug Harvey. I will have to order soon!


I'm glad you love my mug.

Oh, you meant the coffee cup?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Xia said:


> Sounds good, Harvey! (Hey, does this mean I'll get a T-shirt?  J/K!)
> 
> Happly Kindling,
> Xia





Bacardi Jim said:


> OH! I almost forgot:
> 
> Jim Saighman
> Undisclosed location
> Buckle of the freakin' Bible Belt, 72204
> 
> XL


Clearly, I have set a dangerous precedent with Vampyre!!

I wish I could be like Oprah:

"Everybody gets a T-shirt! Everybody gets a T-shirt!"


----------



## Xia

Harvey said:


> Clearly, I have set a dangerous precedent with Vampyre!!
> 
> I wish I could be like Oprah:
> 
> "Everybody gets a T-shirt! Everybody gets a T-shirt!"


Harv, I was just kidding - that's why I put in "J/K" in my post as well as one of those winky smiley thingys.

If you like any of my suggestions you are more than welcome to use them on your T-shirts/mugs (I left my 'copyright' baggage at the door when I came in). I will be happy just basking in the (silent) glory of being, ahem, published...  <-- (see? winky thing, so all's good in the world)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> Clearly, I have set a dangerous precedent with Vampyre!!
> 
> I wish I could be like Oprah:
> 
> "Everybody gets a T-shirt! Everybody gets a T-shirt!"


There ARE the rumors that Harvey and Oprah are the same person...

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Harvey said:


> I'm glad you love my mug.
> 
> Oh, you meant the coffee cup?


LOL and the 2nd sexiest man alive under your pic


----------



## Guest

Harvey said:


> Clearly, I have set a dangerous precedent with Vampyre!!
> 
> I wish I could be like Oprah:
> 
> "Everybody gets a T-shirt! Everybody gets a T-shirt!"


We'd just get pissed off and sue you because we didn't realize we had to pay the taxes on the damn shirt.


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> We'd just get pissed off and sue you because we didn't realize we had to pay the taxes on the damn shirt.


LOL! Damn you're funny.


----------



## Guest

Xia said:


> LOL! Damn you're funny.


It's a gift. And a curse.


----------



## Dori

The gift part eludes me.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Xia said:


> Harv, I was just kidding - that's why I put in "J/K" in my post as well as one of those winky smiley thingys.
> 
> If you like any of my suggestions you are more than welcome to use them on your T-shirts/mugs (I left my 'copyright' baggage at the door when I came in). I will be happy just basking in the (silent) glory of being, ahem, published...  <-- (see? winky thing, so all's good in the world)


Ah, so *that's* what those emoty thingies are for.


----------



## Guest

Harvey said:


> Ah, so *that's* what those emoty thingies are for.


The litter on the side of the Information Superhighway. *winkything*


----------



## Xia

Dori said:


> The gift part eludes me.


LOL!!! Dori, you're _killin'_ me!! Wry, I tell ya, WRY!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Xia said:


> LOL!!! Dori, you're _killin'_ me!! Wry, I tell ya, WRY!!!


Wry not

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Dori said:


> The gift part eludes me.


Funny Dori!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Wry not
> 
> Ann


And another funny one, we could have our own comedy klub!


----------



## Guest

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> And another funny one, we could have our own comedy klub!


Did I mention my failed book club?


----------



## Guest

As in my current sig, "A Kindle by any other name is just as sweet."

Just because he said he sent me a shirt doesn't mean he really did.  I will post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Vampyre said:


> As in my current sig, "A Kindle by any other name is just as sweet."
> 
> Just because he said he sent me a shirt doesn't mean he really did. I will post a pic when it arrives.


Oh ye of little faith!


----------



## Guest

You know I was kidding.



> Tried our book link tool yet?


Yes, with some success...and some not. Cool feature!


----------



## kim

wry... wry not...

You all crack me up.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Yeah, I know. 

And thanks for using the Link Maker page!


----------



## Guest

Take heart, I will strive to do my part.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm disappointed in Zazzle.  T-shirts aren't the nice soft things I'm used to from Lands' End.  But if they don't shrink they'll be OK.  Other styles of Zazzle T-shirts said they would shrink.  This one said nothing about shrinking.  I hope not.

Then I ordered two overpriced mugs.  One two-tone mug as a gift and one frosted glass.  They both came plain white ceramic mugs (with correct designs).  They're refunding the price of both mugs and sending me new ones gratis.  That is good of them, but I want to avoid the whole return thing . . . .  I doubt I will order from Zazzle again.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Sandpiper said:


> I'm disappointed in Zazzle. T-shirts aren't the nice soft things I'm used to from Lands' End. But if they don't shrink they'll be OK. Other styles of Zazzle T-shirts said they would shrink. This one said nothing about shrinking. I hope not.
> 
> Then I ordered two overpriced mugs. One two-tone mug as a gift and one frosted glass. They both came plain white ceramic mugs (with correct designs). They're refunding the price of both mugs and sending me new ones gratis. That is good of them, but I want to avoid the whole return thing . . . . I doubt I will order from Zazzle again.


Thanks for sharing Sandpiper, I may want to rethink before placing an order.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just received my shirt (longsleeved) from Zazzle and am very pleased with it except that I thought it was an American Apparel brand so I ordered it larger, and it's a bit too big.  I do like my shirts very loose so it's ok, but I would doublecheck with Zazzle next time to be sure what the shirt is.

Betsy


----------



## TM

I love the slogans... noe I may have to accessorize myself before the Kindle arrives...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey's always on the lookout for new slogans, too, so if you think of any, post 'em here!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

To Kindle or not to Kindle...
  ...you really have to ask??


----------



## Guest

Kindle: Recommended by 4 out 0f 5 readers who chew gum.

I am stuck on Kindle
And Kindle's stuck on me

(front side): Next Page
(back of shirt): Prev Page


----------



## Angela

has this one been suggested yet??


My Kindle has more accessories than I do!!


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> has this one been suggested yet??
> 
> My Kindle has more accessories than I do!!


I'm siccing PETA on you!


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm siccing PETA on you!


In all actuality, my kindle is still nekkid (as in no added skin) and I am using the original cover!! Also, no special pouches, decorative covers, purses, or bags!! So far I am spending all my extra cash on books!!


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> In all actuality, my kindle is still nekkid...


Sexual. Deeply so.


----------



## Guest

Just teasing.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sexual. Deeply so.


I have said it before, BJ... you are a strange little man!! LOL


----------



## Guest

Dammit, I made a shirt, but Zazzle won't let me copy/paste the image here.


----------



## Guest

Here's the idea. Sorry about the huge size. It's necessary to show how the shirt should really look.


----------



## Guest

Kindle Math:
ALT + AA=
Zzzzzz


----------



## Guest

This one is for the geeks:

*K*indling
*I*s
*F*undamental

(a picture of Kif holding a Kindle underneath)

I could design it, but it's very, very late and I have a killer day tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Cuneiform
Stamping
Cylinders
Movable type
Linotype
Phototypesetting
Word Perfect
Kindle


----------



## Angela

I thought you were going to bed??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Working to 1000...

Betsy


----------



## kim

Bacardi Jim said:


> I am stuck on Kindle
> And Kindle's stuck on me


I have this stupid tune stuck in my head now.... it wont go away


----------



## KBoards Admin

"Kindle. Someday all books will be read this way."


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I actually like that BJ. ( not really, just trying to up my post count  ) All joking aside I do like it.

Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bacardi Jim said:


> Cuneiform
> Stamping
> Cylinders
> Movable type
> Linotype
> Phototypesetting
> Word Perfect
> Kindle


Hey! this might be another option for the Star system!!!

Ann


----------



## Angela

I think he was:

1) trying to get to 1000

and 

2) trying to out do my suggestion!!


----------



## Sandpiper

Bacardi Jim said:


> Kindle Math:
> ALT + AA=
> Zzzzzz


Good one, BJ!


----------



## mommytolandl

Here's another. More of an advertisement for the board.


Don't be a Closet Kindler
visit
Kindleboards.com


Or Kloset Kindler


----------



## Guest

I wasn't post count padding.  I was trying to help.


----------



## TM

Got Kindle?


----------



## Guest

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I actually like that BJ. ( not really, just trying to up my post count ) All joking aside I do like it.
> 
> Linda


Which one?


----------



## chynared21

kim said:


> I have this stupid tune stuck in my head now.... it wont go away


*Stupid Band Aid song stuck in my head now...thanks *


----------



## Guest

In today's mail, I got this;










After several attempts, that is my best shot. Self photography is not easy for me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Love your T-Shirt Vampyre.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> In today's mail, I got this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After several attempts, that is my best shot. Self photography is not easy for me.


What the well-dressed Kindle owner is wearing this year. Nice. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## Guest

It is a Hains shirt and it fits very well.  I like it.  Thanks go out to Harvey for sending it to me for starting this thread.


----------



## chynared21

*Cool beans Bob...looks great!*


----------



## kim

Wooo Hoo,  Vampy has the first Kindle Owner Skin


----------



## Guest

"It" is gonna be jealous.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I got the same Kindle saying but on a long sleeve shirt, it's great.  No pictures, though.  Like Queen Sissy of Austria, I don't believe in pictures after the age of 30.

Betsy


----------



## Guest

This needs to be over with the Australia textile discussion.  Man, I am having a tough time keeping up with all the cool things the Kindle has to offer.  Who would have thunk it!


----------



## Guest

Bacardi Jim said:


> "It" is gonna be jealous.....


I can greyscale the pic and use it for a screen saver. Then me and the Kindle can match...Oh, crap I am thinking like a stepfordborg! NOOOooooooo!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for starting this fun thread. And for posting the pic, Vampyre!


----------



## katiekat1066

Vampyre said:


> I can greyscale the pic and use it for a screen saver. Then me and the Kindle can match...Oh, crap I am thinking like a stepfordborg! NOOOooooooo!


Poor Vampy! Just wait, we'll really get to you eventually!


----------



## Guest

Resistance is not futile.  I will not be assimulated.  Assimulataion makes an A$$ out of u and me...isn't that what they say?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> I can greyscale the pic and use it for a screen saver. Then me and the Kindle can match...Oh, crap I am thinking like a stepfordborg! NOOOooooooo!


It's little IT. He's getting to you. Next thing you know, you'll be having DecalGirl do a custom skin so IT can match your t-shirt.

It's okay. You're among friends here. (makes soothing Mommy noises)


----------



## Guest

I ordered a burlewood skin a while back..that's all.  I want to protect my Kindle from scratches and stains.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> I ordered a burlewood skin a while back..that's all. I want to protect my Kindle from scratches and stains.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Now it's just me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Imagine a scene from Invasion of the Body Snatchers...

Betsy


----------



## Guest




----------



## Angela




----------



## Guest

I agree completely, Angela!


----------



## Guest

Betsy: Does it mean I'm weird that I already had that _Body Snatchers_ pic in my Photobucket album?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


>


I knew I could rely on you, Jim....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> Betsy: Does it mean I'm weird that I already had that _Body Snatchers_ pic in my Photobucket album?


LOL! Seriously, I KNEW you would have a photo ready.

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Just call me Ol' Reliable.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> I agree completely, Angela!












Betsy, it may be called "trying to post while being climbed on by grandkids"


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> Betsy, it may be called "trying to post while being climbed on by grandkids"


And people were afraid _my_ avatar's tongue would be animated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> Betsy, it may be called "trying to post while being climbed on by grandkids"


LOL!


----------



## katiekat1066

Vampyre said:


> I ordered a burlewood skin a while back..that's all. I want to protect my Kindle from scratches and stains.


Snicker

Keep saying that Vampy, "I'm not dressing up my Kindle, I'm protecting it." If you say it enough you might start to believe it


----------



## Guest

I'm not dressing up my Kindle, I'm protecting itI'm not dressing up my Kindle, I'm protecting itI'm not dressing up my Kindle, I'm protecting itI'm not dressing up my Kindle, I'm protecting itI'm not dressing up my Kindle, I'm protecting itI'm not dressing up my Kindle, I'm protecting it


----------



## Guest

Vampy:  Next they'll have you chanting "One of us.  One of us."


----------



## Guest

...huh? what?  I'll be OK once I get some food.  I need to call my sis to see what time her food will be ready.  Last time I talked her she said she had no idea...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> ...huh? what? I'll be OK once I get some food. I need to call my sis to see what time her food will be ready. Last time I talked her she said she had no idea...


That's what we tell guys who keep asking us when dinner will be ready.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Food was good and I am stuffed.  After I ate it was Kindle demo time!  YAY!!! Then I ate pie and went home.


----------



## Angela

Angela said:


> Betsy, it may be called "trying to post while being climbed on by grandkids"


BTW Betsy... the smiley was meant for BJ, not you!!


----------



## Guest

Oooohhhh... Angela... lick me THERE.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Oooohhhh... Angela... lick me THERE.


gross! lol


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

OMG!

Thank you, Vampy!!!!

_Modified by Leslie. Reason: forum compliance._


----------



## Marci

Quote from: Vampyre on Today at 09:39:08 AM
...huh? what? I'll be OK once I get some food. I need to call my sis to see what time her food will be ready. Last time I talked her she said she had no idea...



gertiekindle said:


> That's what we tell guys who keep asking us when dinner will be ready.


This is rolling on the floor LOL *good*!

He, he, he 

Marci


----------



## Guest

Now Jim, use your magnificent skills to turn those leaves into a Kindle. 



> what? I'll be OK once I get some food. I need to call my sis to see what time her food will be ready. Last time I talked her she said she had no idea...
> 
> floor LOL good! Quote from: gertiekindle on Yesterday at 09:59:00 AM
> That's what we tell guys who keep asking us when dinner will be ready.
> 
> This is rolling on the...


No no not at all. My sister is not a great cook. When she starts a project this big, she really has no idea when it will be done, only that it will be. Her food always turns out great, we just never know when.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I ran across this thread from wayyyy back when and had a ball reading it so I thought I'd bring it back up for newer members in case they haven't seen it. I still have my coffee cup with pic of my K1 on it. So for all of us that love to dress our kindles heres a way we can also dress ourselves up to  Mods if theres another way to go about this or it needs to be in kindle accessories feel free to move 

Edit.. sorry, forgot to add link at top of kindleboards 
http://www.zazzle.com/kindleboards


----------



## MAGreen

Oh wow! I was still just a lurker back then! You know, I never did get my mug ordered! Off to do some shopping!


----------



## DD

Appropriate for many of us:

'Kindle
You can't stop at just one'


----------



## Kindled Spirit

LOL! I LOVE that one DD  Maybe if Harvey sees this he could get that one on there. I would deff. order it


----------



## DD

Kindled Spirit said:


> LOL! I LOVE that one DD  Maybe if Harvey sees this he could get that one on there. I would deff. order it


LOL. I was speaking for myself but I think many of us here can relate to that.


----------



## drenee

DD, you are so right.  I know many of our members here are multiple Kindle families, or multiple Kindle owners.  
deb


----------



## perryluvr

Vampyre said:


> Kindle, saving the rain forrest one book at a time!


LOVE this one!


----------



## JetJammer

Hmm, or maybe the 12 step program...


----------



## MAGreen

I would love the 12 step program on a hoodie!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Someone also suggested "Black. White. And read all over." which seems very appropriate now with the graphite and white color options. 

I can add some new phrases as options for the shirts; will work on that over the next few days. 

-Harvey


----------



## Mandy

I haven't read through the pages to see if something similar has been posted, but I'd buy one that says "I read my Kindle naked."  

ETA: I've made customized hoodies from www.customizedgirl.com and I've been very pleased with their quality!


----------



## Angela

Mandy said:


> I haven't read through the pages to see if something similar has been posted, but I'd buy one that says "I read my Kindle naked."


LOL... love that one!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Thanks Harvey, That would be great! And Mandy...I like that..very funny  Also Harvey..and everyone else...zazzle is having a 15% off sale on tshirts until friday with the code BTSRULESHIRT. Don't know if you can get them up before then or not Harvey.

http://www.zazzle.com/kindleboards


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ooh. OK. I'll do my best! 

Love the "read my Kindle naked" slogan.


----------



## BlueEyedMum

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If you show me your Kindle
> I'll show you mine


I really love this one!


----------



## Ron

Since I just got the new and improved KDX how about:

My kindle is bigger than yours


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Two pictures:  One a standard Kindle.  Next to it a Kindle shown opened like a book and inside are full library shelves.

Below:      Kindle:  it's bigger on the inside than it is on the outside.


----------



## Eclectic Reader

Ann in Arlington said:


> Two pictures: One a standard Kindle. Next to it a Kindle shown opened like a book and inside are full library shelves.
> 
> Below: Kindle: it's bigger on the inside than it is on the outside.


Ooooh...I like this!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

(This is why my new Kindle will be called  *The Tardis*)


----------



## chilady1

I Kindle, therefore, I am.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Ann in Arlington said:


> Two pictures: One a standard Kindle. Next to it a Kindle shown opened like a book and inside are full library shelves.
> 
> Below: Kindle: it's bigger on the inside than it is on the outside.


Oh Ann.... this is excellent!! I always tell people that my Kindle is my very own personal library and every single book in it was chosen by me.


----------



## BTackitt

Kindle Klassic​Kindle2 US/ International​KindleDX US/International
Kindle DX Graphite/White​Kindle3​Graphite/White/Wifi/Wifi&3G​Blackberry, iPhone, Droid, iTouch, PC, Mac, iPad​
Reading, taking over one life at a time​


----------



## KBoards Admin

OK, I added a couple of new slogans to our products on Zazzle:

Black. White. And read all over.

and

I read my Kindle naked.

You can see them at http://www.zazzle.com/kindleboards


----------



## Kindled Spirit

hmmmm Harvey...I couldn't find the " I Read My Kindle Naked " on there


----------



## Mandy

Kindled Spirit said:


> hmmmm Harvey...I couldn't find the " I Read My Kindle Naked " on there


I didn't see it either. I want to buy that slogan on the ladies' EDUN LIVE shirt.

Question - Will KB earn a profit from the sales?


----------



## BTackitt

I did a search on Zazzle, the kindle naked stuff isn't up at all according to their site.

And yes Mandy, the (albeit small) profit goes to KB.


----------



## vickir

But should Kindleboards.com be in color when Kindles are B&W?


----------



## kb7uen Gene

Reading My Kindle Each Day Keeps My Brain Cells in Play!

Gene


----------



## KBoards Admin

Kindled Spirit said:


> hmmmm Harvey...I couldn't find the " I Read My Kindle Naked " on there


It was up there momentarily, but Zazzle has pulled it because it uses the trademarked work "Kindle". Sorry!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mandy said:


> I didn't see it either. I want to buy that slogan on the ladies' EDUN LIVE shirt.
> 
> Question - Will KB earn a profit from the sales?


Yes, we get a 10% cut of any sales from our Zazzle site.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey said:


> It was up there momentarily, but Zazzle has pulled it because it uses the trademarked work "Kindle". Sorry!!


Maybe it should just use K for Kindle. . . .though, come to think about it. . . .I bought a shirt from there a while back and it says I 'heart' my Kindle. . . . .wonder why that one was o.k. . . . or if they've only just started paying attention. . . . . .


----------



## Silver

Harvey said:


> It was up there momentarily, but Zazzle has pulled it because it uses the trademarked work "Kindle". Sorry!!


I'm confused also. I just got my sweatshirt which reads "Buy a Kindle, save a tree." In fact, doesn't all of the Kindle clothing say Kindle on it?


----------



## BTackitt

Maybe it was the naked word. Not the Kindle word.


----------



## kcmay

Harvey said:


> This is a variation on Jim's suggestion:


THIS is excellent!!


----------

